# Halo 4



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm extremely excited about this game! Been a BIG fan of the other halo's! More Halo 2,3..not ODST!!

It's just got more exciting as microsoft are creating a series starting October 5th, running through until the release date November 6th!

Now you tell me, what game franchise puts this much effort into their product!!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't wait either should be a great addition to the halo franchise. I have the collectors edition on order


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Another superb game that I cannot wait to play.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Half way through the vid I had to check the post title as it looks like a block buster film. Shame I won't be getting it though as I'm on ps3


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG! TEH HALOZ!

I have been a halo fan since day one, back in 2001. With this AND Borderlands 2 coming out this year, I am far too excited. 

For those in the know, I'll just say "Sidewinder Sneak" and "food nipple" to demonstrate my Halo heritage


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Foxx said:


> OMG! TEH HALOZ!
> 
> I have been a halo fan since day one, back in 2001. With this AND Borderlands 2 coming out this year, I am far too excited.
> 
> For those in the know, I'll just say "Sidewinder Sneak" and "food nipple" to demonstrate my Halo heritage


I'll add to that with caboose and Sheila


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Foxx said:


> For those in the know, I'll just say "Sidewinder Sneak" and "food nipple" to demonstrate my Halo heritage


Or... BXR ?


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Cannot wait also! Dis gon be gud!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

For those interested... this is a great site for all latest news and general halo info:

http://www.halocouncil.com/


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

DetailedClean said:


> For those interested... this is a great site for all latest news and general halo info:
> 
> http://www.halocouncil.com/


Or, the best of the Halo community sites, by a long chalk - HBO (not the TV channel!). Been following it for about twelve years. Awesome communuty.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed HBO is good, esp that universe discussions/reads... my halogeek is coming out now


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

A true Halo nerd will have been going to HBO for years, and will understand when I say sloths, goats, or the Quest for the Megg.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

TBH I sneakily read (without posting) alot on Neogaf where mr stinkles (frankie) and david ellis post (kindda silly they dont post on official forums though) not to mention the olddie Louis Wu of HBO itself 

Have you pre-ordered ... what do you think of spartan ops?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

DetailedClean said:


> TBH I sneakily read (without posting) alot on Neogaf where mr stinkles (frankie) and david ellis post (kindda silly they dont post on official forums though) not to mention the olddie Louis Wu of HBO itself
> 
> Have you pre-ordered ... what do you think of spartan ops?


Heh, I remember taking the mickey out of Louis years ago when I did a load of Spartan armour variations for HBO - he had a thing for tie-dye: http://halo.bungie.org/misc/dogsounds_mcskins/

I haven't pre-ordered, I'll probably just pick it up as and when. I like the look of Spartan Ops, to being honest, I loved multiplayer when it was a case of "take your Xbox round to your mates' house, stock up on beer and pizza, and get silly". When it moved online I kind of grew away from multiplayer as I preferred playing against my mates in the room, rather than dudes online. But online co-op is usually always a blast, as Borderlands showed all to well


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Spartan armour variations = precursor to Halo 4 custom armour skins 

Some of them look good!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

heh, that was a LOOOOOONG time ago, back in the days when I used to mess about in 3D Studio Max.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

halo was the game that started a long(and expensive) love of gaming for me, playing friends on the original halo got me hooked, shooting warthogs with rocket launchers then jumping in tanks and taking out a banshee felt amazing as a 12 year old!

when 2 came out and the multiplayer went live it became even more amazing, the best story line to a game ever imo, the multiplayer has got a little bit stale over the years but the single player campaign is still amazing on the series.

will deffo be buying this.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Having recently done anniversary coop on legendary (can't describe quite how hard the library is on legendary without thought or proper tactics) i'm properly excited for 4. The trailers look incredible and excited to see how it differs with 343 over bungie.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Some of the first videos for Forward unto Dawn coming through now

This ones called enlist:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

TOMORROW!! 
im excited.. i've booked the rest of the week off work just to sit at home and play it! 
has everyone watched all the forward unto dawn video's??
BLOODY AMAZING!!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> TOMORROW!!
> im excited.. i've booked the rest of the week off work just to sit at home and play it!
> has everyone watched all the forward unto dawn video's??
> BLOODY AMAZING!!


They certainly were. I've had my hand in a splint for the last week or so with a thumb injury. I'm picking up the game tomorrow, but with this injury I'm a bit narked - kinda hoping I'll get back on my Xbox before, like, the end of the year. BAD TIMING!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

I found those Spartan Armour variants I rendered many years ago that I mentioned a few posts back:

http://halo.bungie.org/misc/dogsounds_mcskins/

Images are clickable to enlarge, click on the links for the amusing desriptions


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

if you're up for some online playing... add me - IPD BronsoN


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Im confused at that video, is it a game or a film?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

halo 4 is a game.. but they have made a live action series for the release of the game...
Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 



Part 4: 



Part 5:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I got mine today!!

via ShopTo... gon start playing it from 8pm


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks good , I just might have to treat myself on the way home from work in the morning 




Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Im confused at that video, is it a game or a film?


The franchise is a games franchiseMS have a history of live action trailers for the Halo franchise, most notably the "Believe" series of films for Halo 3, which are more than a recommended watch:






and the incredible 7-minute film by Neils Blomkamp, who later went on to film District 9 (he had started work with WETA on an actual Halo movie, but MS kind of screwd up the deal with the Hollywood studios, and it died a death):






Forward Unto Dawn is a continuation of that habit, it is a prequel to Halo 4 (in fact, it is actually a prequel to ALL the halo games as it is set before Halo 1).


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

The Forward Unto Dawn series was excellent as it got past the training parts, really making me crave a proper film now!
Pre ordered from Tesco last night for £30 so won't get it tomorrow  oh well


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Thought I'd also share a vid too

This one is the Scanned trailer from David Fincher (Seven, Fight club etc):


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Picked up my copy today


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else get let down by Tesco Direct today regarding delivery of Halo 4?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Game is great just few server load issues right now with every1 playing

so much better than reach


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine has been sent out for delivery today.
Not particularly bothered about getting it on release day just as long as I have it by the weekend.
Only cost £3.00 too


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

so far the campaigns been amazing, still the best game series ever!

new story is pretty good,fits in well with the books,reach andthe first halo trilogy


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Up to level 8 now, not bad for it being despatched by free post yesterday :lol:

Pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Story is very good so far and the scenery is very impressive ! 

Won't be long until its completed on legendary though. 5 levels in 1 night


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this a film they are planning? I remember hearing something like that some time ago?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

well apart from the server issues.. this game is amazing online!
i started the campaign and have to say it's such a beautiful game!
im not a fan of the ranking system, you should be good at the game to get to a higher rank/and lose ranks when you lose! on this, you just get a high level by playing shed loads! that's my only issue with the online 

if anyone fancies a game, give me a shout

IPD BronsoN


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> im not a fan of the ranking system, you should be good at the game to get to a higher rank/and lose ranks when you lose
> IPD BronsoN


Halo 3 1-50 ranks announced during MLG Dallas over the weekend:
http://blogs.halowaypoint.com/post/2012/11/02/Halo-4-Competitive-Skill-Rank-Announcement.aspx

Already active and available to view come the new year.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

DetailedClean said:


> Halo 3 1-50 ranks announced during MLG Dallas over the weekend:
> http://blogs.halowaypoint.com/post/2012/11/02/Halo-4-Competitive-Skill-Rank-Announcement.aspx
> 
> Already active and available to view come the new year.


oh my word. im in love!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Not tried MP yet, my focus is campaign. managed to get an hour or so with my gimpy thumb before it started to protest, so I'm not far in. Liking it so far, although the Storm Rifle seems a bit pants. And missing the English-speaking grunts


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

My xbox packed in a while ago. My bro has one though with a copy of halo 4. Will play campaign as soon as he has completed it on his gamer profile. Looking forward to it. 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

been loving this so far, campaign was quite short and seemed to be filled up with pointless driving parts though, however it was still epic

the multiplayer is back to being epic again,evenly balanced weapons and games,good spawn points and great fun


----------

